# Mounting toro single stage to tailgate...Anyone done this yet?



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

I currently use my TJ's for residential and small commercial and remove the rear seats to fit my toro throwers(ccr3650's) in the back. I would like to remove the spare tire and fab up a mount for the blowers so I can keep them out of the interior of the jeeps. I dont want to mount to the trailer hitch so I can still have the flexiblity to open the tailgate. 
Anyone ever make something like this up?
Thanks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You can probably use any swing away tire carrier for idea's. This one http://www.quadratec.com/products/22202_00.htm is pretty basic and would work.

What do you plan to do with the spare, put it inside?


----------



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

I would just take the spare off for the winter. None of my accounts are further than 10 miles from the shop.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

You could probably fab up something like the trailer hitch swing away bike racks. They completely swing to the side to allow access to the rear when needed.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

No need to fab anything. They make hitch platforms with the swing away feature built in.

I am shopping for one for my 05 TJ UL.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Premierplowing;2082737 said:


> I would just take the spare off for the winter. None of my accounts are further than 10 miles from the shop.


Even with the spare tire off you will not get to open the tailgate that much when the platform is loaded.

Oh and I do not know how far you are from River Falls, but my son is there visiting.


----------

